
HPE unveils world's largest supercomputer - mikece
https://www.techradar.com/news/hpe-unveils-worlds-largest-supercomputer
======
dekhn
This is not the world's largest supercomputer under any measure. According to
the article, it's the largest ARM "supercomputer" but the total performance is
not great.

------
blackflame7000
I would imagine unwrapping all the components for those machines would feel
like it's Christmas for a month for some lucky technician.

